# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  وارد کردن اطلاعات در دیتا گرید توسط کاربر

## HOSSEIN_DARVISHI

با سلام

من میخوام یک دیتا گرید داشته باشم که یوزر خودش بیاد اطلاعات رو وارد کنه 

و بعد از اینکه کارش تموم شد تمام اطلاعاتی که وارد کرده رو سیو کنه توی بانک

ولی مشکل اینجاست که ظاهرا به صورت خودکار اینکار انجام شدنی نیست که یوزر اطلاعات رو وارد کنه ردیف به ردیف

حتی canuseraddnewrow رو true گذاشته ام اما باز هم نیشد

این کدی xamle دیتا گرید ام هستش 


 <DataGrid AutoGenerateColumns="False" CanUserAddRows="True"  Height="190" Padding="1,1,1,0"  CanUserDeleteRows="True" UseLayoutRounding="True">
                    <DataGrid.Columns>
                        <DataGridTextColumn Header="ردیف" Width="*"/>
                        <DataGridTextColumn Header="نام کالا" Width="3*"/>
                        <DataGridTextColumn Header="تعداد" Width="*"/>
                    </DataGrid.Columns>
                   
                </DataGrid>


ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## SajjadStr

منم همین مشکل رو دارم در wpf مثل ویندوز فرم نیست که دیتا گرید ویو رو بیاری راحت بشه توش نوشت ولی کنترل دیتا گرید سطر ها نمیان ک چیزی توشون بنویسیم آخه چرا دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## SajjadKhati

سلام
ItemsSource ئه DataGrid را مشخص کردین؟
اگه آره ، به شی ای باید متصل باشه که قابلیت اضافه کردن عضو را داشته باشه . فرضا به کالکشن ها متصل باشه .
یعنی ممکنه زمانی که به آرایه متصل باشه ، این قابلیت را نداشته باشه که کاربر نهایی ، آیتمی را اضافه کنه .

----------

